# Topics > Smart home > Unclassified home smart things >  Eve family of HomeKit accessories, Eve Systems, Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Eve Systems

----------


## Airicist

"New Eve Home Air-Quality Monitor from Elgato Uses ams Gas Sensor for Accurate VOC Measurements
Tiny, low-power AS-MLV-P2 MEMS gas sensor helps Eve Room run for months on a small, replaceable battery"

July 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Elgato Eve - Know your Home

Published on Aug 4, 2015




> Live smarter by knowing more about the place you care about most. With Eve, see your home at a glance, right on your iPhone and iPad.
> 
> The Eve family of HomeKit accessories gathers data on air quality, temperature, humidity, air pressure, energy consumption and more. Gain insights that help you improve your comfort, and make your home a smarter place.

----------


## Airicist

Talk to Eve Room with Siri, but don't expect it to talk back

Published on Aug 5, 2015




> The Elgato Eve Room accurately measures temperature, humidity, and air quality, but doesn't let you do anything with that information.

----------

